# Warre top bars too short



## Cyclex (Feb 7, 2012)

I recently made a Warre Hive. I have learned the hard way that I have made the bars too short. They have fallen in the hive and really messed up the comb and brood. Any suggestions on how to fix this problem. I am wondering now how quick they will repair the hive. Should I put the damaged comb next to the hive?

Any suggestions?


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok how long has it been since this happened? And how much comb was it, and how long after they got started building did this happen? So from what I have read,you can do one or the other. Either you can leave that box the way it is ( messed up ). Or you can go in and tear all they built out. The second one will put them back to square one. You need to look at what they are doing to figure out what to do next. 
Good Luck and Godspeed! 
You can PM me if You want, always glad to help.


----------



## Cyclex (Feb 7, 2012)

they have a lot of comb built out in the top box. They just started in the lower box. I think I am just going to use my nail gun to nail down the bars.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like you got it figured out. Love to see some pics of damage though.


----------



## HiveAtYourHome (Aug 16, 2011)

If nailing works for you that good deal, must not be too short by alot. If they prove to be really too short take a simple strip of wood that is the right width and use two zip ties (one each end) to affix too short bars to a strip of wood that is the right length. Its fast and easy, but sounds like you won't have to resort to it but it is an option.


----------



## Buz Green (Jun 29, 2009)

Cyclex said:


> I think I am just going to use my nail gun to nail down the bars.


I don't nail my top bars into place but I use nails to keep them in place. I drill holes through each end of the top bars and down into the hive and drop 1" picture frame nails into the slightly over sized holes. They keep the bars aligned and in position and are very easy to remove for harvesting.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I nail my bars down and learned the hard way the down side of that approach. I pulled three boxes but a lot of the honey wasn't ready/sealed. I need to figure out how to check that the honey is sealed before I pull the boxes or go back to some sort of frame/top bar so I can check the individual comb before I harvest it.


----------

